# HELP me put the stock tape deck into a stereo ready sentra



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay guys. lemme brief you on whats up. 
my sentra is wired for an amp. there's a shitty amp in the trunk right now that i have no problem selling with the car, and...of course all 4 speaker wires are in the trunk area now. i believe the stock speaker wires are still by the DIN unit but i doubt the other end is connected to the (aftermarket) speakers in the door panel still so those are null.
just pulled my knewood and seeing as how the stock tape deck has no rca outs what am i to do?
would the easiest way be to get a cheap cd player w/ rca outs? provided they make SUPER (*like $20 used) cheap cd players with rca outs.
or do i have to run the wires from the trunk back to the front of the car and if so, where can i find a wiring diagram for which wires i need to splice into on the stock nissan harness (the little harness has all the speaker wires i believe)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

do they make an rca to speaker wire adapter so i wouldn't have to splice into the rca's? i could just splice into the stock speaker wire on the nissan harness? does that sound stupid?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can buy a device called a line output converter that will convert the speaker level outputs on your head unit into RCA outputs so you can use regular RCA cables...check out http://www.sounddomain.com, they should have them


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cool. thats exactly what the guy at sounds on wheels told me. only problem being its anincredibly expensive adapter....but i bought it. like $15 but oh well.


----------

